# duck hunting public land without a boat



## dbausano17 (Dec 15, 2009)

i want to duck hunt some public land but dont have a boat all i have is a kayak. I live in north georgia and was wondering if anyone had any ideas. Thanks


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 15, 2009)

Etowah River.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

dbausano17 said:


> i want to duck hunt some public land but dont have a boat all i have is a kayak. I live in north georgia and was wondering if anyone had any ideas. Thanks




Start looking at various WMAs throughout the state.

Google earth is your friend.  If you find something that looks decent then put in a little time and go check it out.

Camo and brush that kayak up and get to hunting them.

You also might want to think about possibly doing some jump shooting on some of the larger rivers in the 'yak.  However the tresspass laws are a little gray about hunting rivers in my book but that is a whole other discussion that has been hammered out here many times.  As long as you stay in the boat and don't get out then you should be ok but don't quote me on that.

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

i duck hunted out of a kayak in college a couple times, can be tedious at times (ie, middle of oxbow lake and the wind picks up) but it's possible.  easy to hide a kayak too


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 15, 2009)

cruise the rivers in the evening and be ready to shoot around every bend.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 15, 2009)

Or a good pair of boots works as well.


----------



## dbausano17 (Dec 15, 2009)

where is a good spot on the etowah river to start


----------



## bhamby (Dec 15, 2009)

dbausano17 said:


> where is a good spot on the etowah river to start



post #3  line 2     ( put in a little time and go check it out.)


----------



## heathk (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## heathk (Dec 15, 2009)

I wouldn't waste your time on the Etowah, been there done that countless times. Try Lanier, I paddled 5.2 miles the other day according to my GPS. Just gotta work for it, and you can hunt places most others cant. I love hunting out of my kayak.


----------



## paulito (Dec 16, 2009)

I have put in the etowah in Canton and floated to knox bridge for a hunt. the shooting can be hit or miss. Plan it out though as it is a long float and there are some shallow spots if they aren't moving much water. I have also hunted some WMA's to varying degrees of success. Just go into it with an open mind. Public land hunting is about all i do but you have to be patient and realize that there are those days that other people be it hunters, bass fishermen or even hikers WILL mess you up a bit. just grin and bare it and stick with it.


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 16, 2009)

Juliette - go straight across from the boat ramp at the north end of the lake.  If you get there later than 4:00am, you will need to move further south to a point.  The refuge is across the street and when they start shooting over there, the ducks will come across the road and fly down the lake.  The cove across from the ramp fills up first, so get there early, 4:00am at the latest.  You can do this with the kayak, just have lights on.  Boats are limited to 25 hp or less.

Just love tweaking the juliette nazi's.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2009)

Destin Bound said:


> Juliette - go straight across from the boat ramp at the north end of the lake.  If you get there later than 4:00am, you will need to move further south to a point.  The refuge is across the street and when they start shooting over there, the ducks will come across the road and fly down the lake.  The cove across from the ramp fills up first, so get there early, 4:00am at the latest.  You can do this with the kayak, just have lights on.  Boats are limited to 25 hp or less.
> 
> Just love tweaking the juliette nazi's.



 who are these nazis?  juliette just happened to be what started it...all i/we were asking for was a common courtesy to keep public locales with birds off the internet.  im all for pictures and how the hunt went, just dont post where you killed 'em.  makes people lazy.  heck aint nuthin wrong with a phone call or a PM to someone you trust.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 16, 2009)

Just ignore 'em rugger.  Destin Bound is obviously not a waterfowler.  Anyone can kill a pig.    I've never hunted Juliette and never intend to so the spot doesn't bother me.  It's intellectually deficient people that don't understand common courtesy or good sportsmanship that baffle me.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> Just ignore 'em rugger.  Destin Bound is obviously not a waterfowler.  Anyone can kill a pig.    I've never hunted Juliette and never intend to so the spot doesn't bother me.  It's intellectually deficient people that don't understand common courtesy or good sportsmanship that baffle me.



exactly...i dont hunt juliette...its crowded enough.  this started out as a general request...not sure how it got twisted this way  lol


----------



## dbausano17 (Dec 16, 2009)

i was just lookin for some advice for around here.  I actually have 2 good friends that live in St.charles arkansas so i go there to do my serious killin.  my cousin also has a place in illinois on the mississippi so i hunt there a good bit.  never have hunted ducks in georgia


----------

